# Funny things your school(s) block/reasons?



## FlunseyTheFox (Jan 19, 2019)

My school does not block YouTube 100%, just signing into YT W/ an account. Also the Urban Dictionary because it is "Tasteless". But they don't block any FurAffinity stuff, which is nice. How about any of you?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 19, 2019)

My college is certainly not strict on what I can browse online. Believe me.....I've checked


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 19, 2019)

My college had an ongoing escalated war between one grumpy sysadmin and students who constantly found new ways to bypass the firewall and enjoy some social networks. That was a fun year-long exercise - I contributed to it too by popularizing the use of Tor, which was a major pain in the butt for poor dude  The most fun thing was probably how communal and united we got in our fight against the powers that block - students leaving notes and software for other students, sharing information on unofficial VK groups, and reorganizing whenever a new block was in place. I kinda miss those times, lol


----------



## FlunseyTheFox (Jan 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My college is certainly not strict on what I can browse online. Believe me.....I've checked


Lol. My school almost banned me from tech for just having Spotify installed for not downloading it from the school and having it from there website. I would be so in trouble if it was Tor!


----------



## FlunseyTheFox (Jan 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My college is certainly not strict on what I can browse online. Believe me.....I've checked


Haha lol.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 21, 2019)

My high school blocked FurAffinity.  Figures....


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 21, 2019)

My college doesn't seem to block anything, from what I can tell.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 21, 2019)

Somehow my school had never blocked club penguin, which lead to some fun experiences


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 21, 2019)

Tfw school never blocked the download page for Tibia


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2019)

My uni used to block access to discord while still allowing students to access the pirate bay. Logic :^)


----------



## modfox (Jan 22, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> My college had an ongoing escalated war between one grumpy sysadmin and students who constantly found new ways to bypass the firewall and enjoy some social networks. That was a fun year-long exercise - I contributed to it too by popularizing the use of Tor, which was a major pain in the butt for poor dude  The most fun thing was probably how communal and united we got in our fight against the powers that block - students leaving notes and software for other students, sharing information on unofficial VK groups, and reorganizing whenever a new block was in place. I kinda miss those times, lol


LOL we had that too when i was in year 7 in high school we had a thing lalled psiphon 3 and it by passed the proxy wall.. so we had a ever lasting war against the it tech groups and the students... untill i moved to New south wales and the high school there i was the only student interested in computers lmao


----------



## Turisgu (Jan 22, 2019)

My school's internet Hasn't any block to any web site even I remember a teacher was watching Po*n with a student


----------



## GatoYBeans (Jan 24, 2019)

It was so awesome when iFunny was the thing several years ago but eventually the filters disabled and you couldn't see shit even on the app, however I knew a few ways to evade the filters for YouTube and some games.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 24, 2019)

A high school I went to for my last semester blocked imgur. I would understand considering some of the things allowed to be posted there, but at the same time I imagine most messaging apps are far more inappropriate in comparison, so I don't get it.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 24, 2019)

In college, they had the Spanish-English dictionary blocked.


----------



## SayuriSergal14 (Feb 9, 2019)

This isn' really a bloked thing, but this on time at my school I was in Computing and the teacher left so I put an episode of owari no seraph on the computer to watch, and it sent a virus into the school network and it was offline for a whole week...     oops


----------



## Cyberdragon (Feb 12, 2019)

Way back in middle school (6th-8th) in the '00s they blocked Coolmath and other stuff 'cause we kept going there just to play the games (probably Club Penguin too). They tried blocking a bunch of other games sites to, we kept finding more then eventually found ways to bypass it. Schools usually only block sites the know about (or domains containing certain terms). Of course, that school was messed up anyway, teachers and staff were nuts and things got even worse after I left. Know the news of the teacher fired for the book? Yep same place! XD

In high school, the filter usually just broke and blocked stuff for no reason anyway. I think they kept trying to block forums or stupid like that (don't remember if stupidity or faulty). Of course, we were the computer students, and were often allowed to service the computers and systems. Conversersly we also knew how to not only bypass and whatnot, but mess the main building's far older systems up bad. For example, on really old and cheap networks if you plugged an outlet into another outlet it would DOS itself and crash. XD


----------



## CelticWitch (Feb 23, 2019)

My high school blocked DeviantArt under 'Arts/Culture'. I never really understood why a school had a blacklist category for Arts/Culture in the first place.


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 23, 2019)

Cyberdragon said:


> for the book?


wot? 


my main issue is not being able to watch restricted videos on youtube which all ive attempted to watch using a school computer were false positives anyway... 

does blocking creativity count? and eye sight since they actually managed to block (or freeze it?) the night mode option on gmail... 

also how does one give an account with almost no power (couldnt delete a shortcut file off the desktop, cant run .jar files and cant install winrar) admin (or some other actual useful account permissions) using said account?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2019)

My university blocked furry and furry related stuff.  meanwhile, our mascot was an anthro camel.  symbol was a camel hoof, "come on, camel toes" the chant, and omg we were f'd in the head in the 90s.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 18, 2019)

literally all search engines except Google


----------



## Peach's (Mar 18, 2019)

my undergraduate school blocked LGBT education material and networking, but allowed pornography of every kind


----------



## Arvid (Mar 31, 2019)

My School blocked access to Newgrounds. One of the best Flash-Games Websites. But there is a bit of suggestive Content so I think I know why.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 3, 2019)

When I worked as a technician at a school 16 years ago, I participated in this game from the other side. Mainly I had to block two things: porn (Otherwise middle-schoolers in the second shift risked studying gynecology instead informatics, because high-schoolers don't bother to close browser at their shift end, plus adult sites of that time almost always trying to screw Windows registry, simultaneously installing malware dialers.) and web chats (in which the female part of the class sat the whole lesson).
The main problem was that the school "network" was just a bunch of old (even for 2003) computers (Pentium 133/8MB RAM) with Win98 instead of operating system, and all my requests for the purchase of a separate machine for organizing a proxy server there was one answer: there is no budget.

P.S. Oh, and compliance with mutually exclusive paragraphs, of course. Porn was supposed to be inaccessible to studens, but accessible to teachers (who use the same computers). And all this on a single-user operating system!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2019)

I wouldn't know, I don't go to that horrible place.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 4, 2019)

There's a porn site called the white house I believe that a school I used to attend did not have blocked (probably because the url made it seem more like a history site than a porn site)
I remember the day that we had gone into the computer lab to do research for a history assignment on the presidents and alas, kids looking up information on the US presidents instead got a face full of ass and titty. 
The site is blocked now.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 4, 2019)

My old school used to block youtube.
Or at least everything that isn't the educational part...

The bypass was just by using secure http instead of unsecure. They never figured it out.

The school was also VERY anti-games, so a friend made a website that allowed users to bypass the firewall, basically he created a VPN.
Said website would get blocked but he always changed the url so that they'd have to reblock it again.
You couldn't search "Hunger games" since it had the word games in it. They eventually fixed that.

As for my college, they block discord and spotify app on phone... But not on the PCs. So every Computer science student wiped out their VPN for phones.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 4, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> My old school used to block youtube.
> Or at least everything that isn't the educational part...
> 
> The bypass was just by using secure http instead of unsecure. They never figured it out.
> ...



What kinda college you go to?! Mine has access to pornhub.. They don't really care ,,w,,


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 4, 2019)

My school never blocked club penguin
(Rip)
Every science class was a blast goofing off on a computer game 
(Most other sites were blocked though, even accidentally blocking the schools website at one point!)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 4, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> What kinda college you go to?! Mine has access to pornhub.. They don't really care ,,w,,


Something I'm not willing to share online.
But I do know if you went on pornhub it'd prob block it.
I know they're somewhat strict since when someone went on an alt-right site it blocked it and they had to talk with some people...
It was a Britian first site or something.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 4, 2019)

One of the high schools I went to blocked the majority of google images.


----------

